# Food!!!



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

We all gotta eat... what places are good and which are dives?


----------



## SMROCKET (Nov 16, 2001)

Just an opinion BUT do not eat the track side food .Alot of sick guys from some track side vendors.....Not a shot just not fun watching your buddies HURL for 24 hours .....

Charlies Steakhouse --- I love it when KATFISH pays !!!!!!!

Wendys MY favorite 

Mickey Ds ---Open 24 hours got to love that 

Pancake House ---Best Steak and Eggs Ever!!!!!!

Lobster Buffet ?? Never seen anyone out eat Ms. Valentine ,Do not bet with her shes a hustler [100 Pounds soak and wet BUT can eat 15 lbs of Lobster in one sitting [[[[[She could make big money on betting with R/C guys ...


----------



## Jim Rufiange (Jan 15, 2003)

Yup, avoid the trackside food. Made a great week end badly if you know what I mean.


----------



## RCThunder (Dec 19, 2001)

The food was good going down, but after that we won't comment LOL. Not sure what was up as there was something going around. Our crew was lucky and ate trackside and all were ok - maybe the paragon was a great anti-body??

Right next door is a new seafood grill that looks real nice. Within a mile you can find a lot. There is a donut / coffee joint across the street (good for morning coffee). I posted on the front page of the 'birds some Orlando hot spots some racers might not know about that I love to go to when in town - with a ton of great food and more....


----------



## EAMotorsports (Sep 25, 2001)

TGI fridays and Chilis are right across the street. 

Rocket is right though...If youve never been to Charlies you GOT TO GO!! It may cost you 40.00 to eat a steak but it will be the best one youve ever had!! 

EA


----------



## JKA (Jul 9, 2003)

Charley's Steak House!

My mouth waters just thinking about it!


----------



## cneyedog (Jan 22, 2002)

You wont find a finer steak in all of Orlando or probably alot of the country then Charlies Steakhouse, I'm sure Katfish will have the the pilgrimage to Charlies again this year, heck last year we got our mugs in Car-Action for eating instead of racing ..... lol.

Also, about 20 minutes from the birds is Blackwater BBQ on orange ave in Orlando, good ole Award winning southern style BBQ. It is excellent.

Rocket, I agree Wendy's is the shiizit for fast food !:thumbsup: and the Donut and Coffee place across the street from the hotel sees me every morning at the birds, its great for us coffee drinkers:wave: ..rumor is if ya bring kenny holmes a cup of coffee you'll get a good qualifier......lmao.

Like Thunder said, TGI Fridays and Chili's are both about 2 blocks away...its kinda hard to screw that up.

City Walk at Universal Studios is just across the interstate, they have food too, Nascar Cafe, Hard Rock, Emerils (for you big money dudes) and the people watching is second to none anywhere, I love me some tourist watchin......lolololol.

Oh yeah, I think we're supposed to race at the birds too !:lol:


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

i'll let you all know what time and day we invade charleys steak house!


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

EAMotorsports said:


> TGI fridays and Chilis are right across the street.
> 
> Rocket is right though...If youve never been to Charlies you GOT TO GO!! It may cost you 40.00 to eat a steak but it will be the best one youve ever had!!
> 
> EA


$40 Man I overpaid LOL 
I spent $70 for just me and I didn't have any booze 

It is by far the best steak I ever had 
I am taking the wife and my 3 year old (his birthday will be at Snowbirds The 12th) 
And are going to go to Charlies It is kind of $$ but for the tatse it is priceless I just wish the had a if you can eat it its free steak 

See you guys there


----------



## cneyedog (Jan 22, 2002)

Casey, you also had one of the biggest steaks on the menu ............. LOL........I know I was sitting right down the way eatin a big ole tasty steak.

It's well worth the $$, Charleys is one of the top 10 steak houses in the country.


----------



## SMROCKET (Nov 16, 2001)

EA are you going to be the ROCKETS 19turn daddy this year????????......SRM


----------



## Sir crashalot (Oct 16, 2001)

Food is not an issue down there at all.... If you are hungry you can find food with out much effort... I ate the trackside stuff and nothing happen to me.... Oh wait it made me slower...........LOL

Rocket you should buy a grill and make a million


----------



## RCThunder (Dec 19, 2001)

Some ate the food and did run faster  - but the wrong kind of run


----------



## Fl Flash (May 1, 2003)

Cant help but notice the food thread is the largest thread here :lol:


----------



## BudJ63 (Nov 11, 2001)

Fl Flash said:


> Cant help but notice the food thread is the largest thread here :lol:


Yeah! And Katf1sh has only posted once!


----------



## cneyedog (Jan 22, 2002)

Mike, get somebody to let you "borrow" one of them gourmet grill set-ups and tie the Rocket to it. LOL

One thing about us R/C racers, well like to eat


----------



## SMROCKET (Nov 16, 2001)

I did do the 300 person TQ BBQ in Vegas for IRS and Kimbrough , I would love to do a BBQ for all the racers ...Boylan call me and I will get the Chefs jacket in my siutcase and eats for everyone ...SRM We can call it the SNOWBIRD TQ BBQ and Katfish is not allowed the budget would be busted like his jean zipper ....I have done Functions for over 5000 persons at a time ....5000 persons and 5 courses is alot of fun .....25000 plate to build ....


Rocket aka Chef Crashalot


----------



## oval59 (Jul 2, 2004)

Maybe since the hotel is under new management they will have a different food vendor. Sure hope so.
One place I can tell you dont go is Wild Jacks next to the hotel. Very expensive . They messed up one of our dinners and it wasnt that good anyway.


----------



## 98Ron (Jun 14, 2004)

Now, Bud be nice!!! He was busy eating!!!


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

man o' man i get no love in state or out of state! what gives? lol i guess even bad press is a good thing? rocket dogs 2 for a dollar!


----------



## SMROCKET (Nov 16, 2001)

Who Loves Ya Fishman


----------



## RCThunder (Dec 19, 2001)

HAHA Great stuff! 

There is some new great food next door - and rumor is maybe a new sports bar at the hotel. It's all uphill from now on!! (we hope!)


----------



## SMROCKET (Nov 16, 2001)

Mike is really would love to feed all the racers if you ever get a program you want to do ....SRM HUM ROCKET DOGS ,I like the sound of that !!!!!!It will cost Boylan the FAMOUS THUNDER Wings for the rest of my RC racing career.SRM


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

will you serve hot thunder wings as well? yummmmm

thunder wings
rocket dogs 
zubak relish?
i'll bring the bunns muahhahaha


----------



## Gene (Nov 3, 2001)

SONIC'S far end of international drive


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

SRM - now this is a much better idea.


----------



## SMROCKET (Nov 16, 2001)

I am sure it would be less stress to feed all 800 plus racers than race....Count me in ...SRM


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

when i grill my hot dogs end up with no flex at all! i'm thinking about making a chassis out of one! he he oh and the flyers use my burgers for pucks!


----------



## RCThunder (Dec 19, 2001)

I was at the race hotel this weekend and they told me 30 days for the Skybox Sports Bar and Grill. If it happens, it will be awesome. The place is right by the track!!!! Oh yea!


----------



## Sir crashalot (Oct 16, 2001)

We want grilled Rocket dogs.........................Toast the bun.....


----------



## Wise Guy (Dec 21, 2002)

Count Team CRC XLR8 Motors in on going to Charleys Steak House. The Biggest and Best steak you will ever have. 51 OZ. O YA BABE


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I will be there for sure I am going to get the 51 oz for sure this time 
I got the JR size 38 oz and was still hungry I think it was Tinmans steak that I finished off after I ate all mine 
I just wish they had A if you can eat it all it free deal 
Maybe Kat can look into that


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

ok it's that time again: 
last year i started a list to get an idea of who can make the charley steak house blow out!

katf1sh
ronnie hames
team crc (how many)
butch
casey
kid
wife
lee 

last year alot of guys were going...than bailed...please try and make it so i can give them an honest reservation this year. i had 60 seats reserved and 30 guys went! wednesday night is the on road club race . dinner takes 3 hours out of your wrenching time..3 hours out of 150 !!!!!!! no excuses! besides we were the only thing oval put in car haction last year thanks to kenny! lets fill charleys with oval heads! lol


----------



## Butch (Jun 7, 2004)

Kat, you can add me to the list.
Butch


----------



## totalrc (Sep 4, 2002)

Katf1sh I will be there.

Lee


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Kat I will have my wife and kid with me when we go too


----------



## ekid138 (Mar 26, 2003)

Hey Kat I'm down for steaks mark me down for two people. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ovalman19 (Sep 28, 2001)

You guys think Charley's is the best steak in the country??? You must not get out much:wave:


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Than tell us where the best one is 
Last I heard Charlies was ranked 2nd in the Nation


----------



## Ovalman19 (Sep 28, 2001)

I'm a big fan of Ruth Chris when it comes to a great steak....but for the money, you can't beat buying your own filet and cooking it yourself to your liking...these guys know me....


----------



## 98Ron (Jun 14, 2004)

THey is a Ruth Chris a couple miles from the race on Sandlake rd.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

How far is that Ruth Chris from Orlando


----------



## johnnywhopper (May 15, 2002)

Coal Yard Charlies in Rome, NY makes all other steak look like hamburger.

damn good stuff, and it won't "break the bank" either.


----------



## BarryG (Feb 26, 2002)

(Don) Shulas Steak house is another good one. I'm pretty sure they have one in Orlando as well.


----------



## Ovalman19 (Sep 28, 2001)

Yeah, i've been to a shula's in tampa, i have no idea if there is a ruth chris in orlando, but it's probably more expensive then charlies, plus it's more a jacket and slacks type of place, not really a place to go after a hard day of racing smelling like paragon with 50 roudy oval racers


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

i called today and made reservations for 30 people.....last year i made it for 50 and 30 showed up! lol 8 pm bus picks us up at 7:30 at the front of the hotel.... this is the charleys steak house on orange blossom trail....... charleys is ranked top 5 in the nation..the chicago chop house usualy ranks higher.......charleys is a tradition 3 years running.........good food! lol


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

just wanted to thank the 25 or so guys and gals who showed up for the charleys dinner! i think this year was the best to date! i got to meet casey's family even if his kid doesn't like me,lol. the short bus was full this year and was lacking strange smells! i'm ready for next year! let's go..........


----------



## Todd Putnam (Mar 4, 1999)

...The only two places you need to know about for killer eats while racing at Mikey's house, (aka The Snowbirds) is Emeril's and Charley's. 

Then again, just about any food beats living on copper dust and coffee...

Todd Putnam
Putnam Propulsion


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

todd you need to roll with us wednesday night next year!


----------

